# Climbers anyone?



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I know this has probably been posted before but how many of you use climbers out there. I’m really debating using one due to only being able hunt public land nowadays. I’m in pretty good shape for just turning 58 so I think I could handle it. From what I researched summit climbers seem to get the best reviews. Thoughts? Experience? Pros, cons? Thanks.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

By far its the way to hunt if you have the right trees to support it. I hunted WAY!!!!! to many years without it and have to say it is definitely advantage hunter. I have a summit climber and its very comfortable I can usually stay in the stand all day just have to be sure to use all the safety equipment supplied especially the safety rope attached between the two pieces because on some trees with smooth bark the bottom of the climber may come loose when descending without the rope attached the bottom drops and you are left hanging. And the other is a 4 point harness. Good luck and be safe you can't imagine what you can see just from 12-15 feet of elevation.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have 2 summits. An open shot and a Viper. The open shot is 14 lbs, no shooting rail And a little harder to climb with. I love the viper. Summits are good.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I know this has probably been posted before but how many of you use climbers out there. I’m really debating using one due to only being able hunt public land nowadays. I’m in pretty good shape for just turning 58 so I think I could handle it. From what I researched summit climbers seem to get the best reviews. Thoughts? Experience? Pros, cons? Thanks.


There is a summit viper for sale in the marketplace posted a short time ago


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am 67 and can still use my summit viper. I started hunting stands with a home made stand based on the old baker. it was heavy and awkward and really hard to get up the tree. if I hadn't been young and healthy I couldn't have used it. then I bought a loggy bayou that was light and worked ok but was a pain to set up once I got up the tree. then I bought the viper and its a caddy compared to the others. its light and very easy to get up the tree. im reaching 250 lbs now so next yr I may go with the summit goliath. its supposed to have a little extra room. I try to find a tree thats smaller at the bottom to use. you have to adjust the front up at the bottom so it will level out as you climb the tree. I recommend hunting from a stand. you can see and shoot over brush that would block your view from the ground. you can see so much more from a stand. most deer never see you in a stand because your above them and usually see them first. your scent is above them to some extent. i've had deer come under my stand from down wind and never smell me. but I wash all my hunting cloths in soda, including my pants and shirt. im clean and use anti perspirant the night before the hunt but never the morning of the hunt. I started hunting in 81 and have killed a deer ever yr I hunted but 4 counting this yr. but I had my chance this yr at a nice buck that moved just as I pulled the trigger. I hit a little to far back. I should have backed out for a couple of hrs but there was another hunter came up and offered to help track him. then I was afraid to leave. so we found good blood and tracked him about 200 yrs then he bedded down and lost a lot of blood. but when we got him up there was blood for about 10 yrds then nothing. we both hunted for a hour and a half without finding any sign of him.

if you hunt from a stand use your safety harness. it only takes a minute to get hooked up. it only takes seconds to fall to your death, be safe. I make a point to not climb trees with slick bark, they aren't real safe. I have my 2 parts of the climber tied together with a piece of rope. its just safe to be able to pull the bottom of the stand back up if it does ever fall. I don't think mine will ever fall and I don't think I will ever fall but I take no chances. I use the summit harness and i'm happy with it.
sherman


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

If you buy a summit climber make sure you get the aluminum one they make them steel too. Your back will appreciate it on the walks in and when your climbing. I've killed several deer with mine


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the summit viper and love it...aluminum climbers are the best...your midsection and legs will be sore the first couple times you use it...but maybe that's because I'm climbing so high in the tree...they are lightweight and easy to pack in and pack out also...you'll love it.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Climbers are really nice, im with everyone on here now i would suggest an aluminum summit, probably viper model. Make sure it has the rapid climb foot pegs, i think its standard equipment. And definetetly tie the top to bottom with a rope just in case. Setting up and finding a tree with the right bark makes or break the experience. Soft thick bark and make sure to angle the bottom section up, because as you climb the tree it gets thinner and the bottom will level. Ive done it wrong before and couldnt be comfortable because the bottom was too far away and feet couldnt rest on it while seated. I also started adding a ratchet strap to the top section, because i hang my pack from it and a few times it came loose as i was going to sit down without the strap, kinda scary. So now i add an extra ratchet strap around the tree to top section for added security. Also wanted to add that Sherman is the man for still using a climber at his age, i think thats awsome hes still using one.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> I have the summit viper and love it...aluminum climbers are the best...your midsection and legs will be sore the first couple times you use it...but maybe that's because I'm climbing so high in the tree...they are lightweight and easy to pack in and pack out also...you'll love it.


X2


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Climbers are the way to go. Just remember to ALWAYS WEAR your safety harness. 

I feel out of my summit climber 3 weeks ago and was saved by my safety harness. My seat straps busted when I sat down, causing me to fall. I didn't get hurt at all. I am glad it happened, not only to remind myself how important it is to have a safety harness on but to also share my story with others who may have the macho man mentality when it comes to not wearing a harness.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks a ton guys! I believe I will invest in a summit. Ive been looking at the Goliath really hard. I’ve hunted out of ladder stands many times. 3 or 4 yrs ago I even put up a two man stand by myself on public land, that was a bear, and of course it was stolen at the end of season. I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## rk91279 (May 7, 2011)

If your interested I have a API bowhunter supreme that is new never used. It is the pre-bass pro shop era. My son bought it years ago and never used it. I have one I have been using for over 30 years and have never had a hiccup with it, is a very reliable stand. I have been saving it as a backup but at my age (67+) I'm prob not gonna need it. He paid 225$ for it and would like 140$ local pickup.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I started the same way out as Sherman did. Homemade climbers with plywood and angle iron hugging the tree all the way up. Then a baker that came down the tree a few times. The loggy bayou was ok light but noisy. By far the best has been the summit viper aluminum climber easy and very comfortable. I like the shooting rail for gun hunting as I lay the gun across it and my bow. Oh almost forgot have a lone wolf climber also used it once hated it and been hanging in the garage ever since . Had the steel summit viper too liked it till they came out with the aluminum one. So at 55 still easy going up and down trees for me. Sorry so long winded.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a LW sit and climb . I use it alot and can climb crocked , knotty , and leaning trees with it , using caution of course . 

If something happened to my LW sit and climb I would go buy another one the very next day


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

On my summit Viper it has a foot rest that flips out a extra 6-8" that makes those all day hunts a little more comfortable.

And one more vote for the aluminum stand


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’ve never owned an API, but I know they were supposed to be good stands. Also SP if you are a big guy I am sure you would benefit from a bigger climber like the Titan or Goliath


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’ve always liked the api. The coated chain grips better on the trees than the cable does from my experience with both.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

summit viper smiper...... get the titan and buy the $100 sling seat and never look back, ive spent all day in mine and took naps when the sun hit me just right. its that comfortable..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> summit viper smiper...... get the titan and buy the $100 sling seat and never look back, ive spent all day in mine and took naps when the sun hit me just right. its that comfortable..


nobody should ever nap in any tree stand. but I have caught myself nodding off in my viper more than a few times. once you get your stand set up it would be hard to fall while napping, but it could happen. its best to stand up and move around and wake yourself up when you get sleepy.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> nobody should ever nap in any tree stand. but I have caught myself nodding off in my viper more than a few times. once you get your stand set up it would be hard to fall while napping, but it could happen. its best to stand up and move around and wake yourself up when you get sleepy.
> sherman


listen, i ratchet strap both sections to the tree trunk, they are as secure as a ladder stand, i also have them tethered with a 4 foot rope and i am completely surrounded by the shooting rail.. If you don't feel comfortable napping, hunt from a ground blind. i am 100% sure i wont fall if i happen to take a 20 minute nap in the sun.. i also speak from years of climber experience..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Harry1959 said:


> I’ve never owned an API, but I know they were supposed to be good stands. Also SP if you are a big guy I am sure you would benefit from a bigger climber like the Titan or Goliath


I’m about 6”2 235. I’m sure the viper would be fine but I’m liking the more room and that 350lb capacity. I’m in good shape but I’ve had like 6 surgery’s in the last 4 yrs and tend to cramp up if I sit in the same position for a long period of time. I’m sure a few inches would make a big difference, for me anyway. Thanks guys.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been using climbers for over 30 years. I just don't trust hang on stands. I started out using a homemade climber that weighed close to 35 pounds. That was fun packing in and out. I've had a few others but by far the best I found was the API Grand slam climber. I've been using it for over 15 years and NEVER had a problem with it. There have been times when I used it on trees way to skinny or way to big but never had it slip on me. I would suggest getting one with a bar in front of the seat. While climbing I sit on mine to pull my feet up along with the bottom section. Only thing is when bow hunting make sure your lower limb on your bow clears the bar when you shoot. Also its nice to lay your bow or gun across the bar. I'm 57 and still use mine nearly everytime I hunt. I pack it in and out everytime. As stated already use a harness and tie your sections together. Another tip is when connecting your stand to the tree make it a little tight, to the point of it pointing upward at an angle. Most trees get smaller as you climb up. It really sucks when you get to the level you want to hunt and the foot section or seat section is tilting downward. Word of advice do not try to adjust it once you are in your stand. The only time I had my bottom section drop down was I was in my top section only bending over and trying to adjust the bottom section. I pulled up on the bottom section and down it went, all the way to the ground. There I was 20' up in a tree and no way to get down. I ended up hugging the tree and sliding down it like a fireman pole. Tore my hunting overalls up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> listen, i ratchet strap both sections to the tree trunk, they are as secure as a ladder stand, i also have them tethered with a 4 foot rope and i am completely surrounded by the shooting rail.. If you don't feel comfortable napping, hunt from a ground blind. i am 100% sure i wont fall if i happen to take a 20 minute nap in the sun.. i also speak from years of climber experience..


easy ez I was saying I have caught myself napping in my viper at times, its that comfortable. but it would be possible to fall out of a stand even if the stand didnt fall. and besides how many other people strap there stands to the tree like you do? you are safer than most people that uses a tree stand. I wasnt trying to start a argument with you. I would never do that. so i'll say most people shouldn't nap in there stands. I do wear my harness when i'm in my stand and recommend everybody wears one.




STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m about 6”2 235. I’m sure the viper would be fine but I’m liking the more room and that 350lb capacity. I’m in good shape but I’ve had like 6 surgery’s in the last 4 yrs and tend to cramp up if I sit in the same position for a long period of time. I’m sure a few inches would make a big difference, for me anyway. Thanks guys.


i'm about 5'11" and 248# and I'm thinking about investing in the goliath or the titan for next yr just to get the extra room. if your close to a cabelas or bps store you should go check the larger stands out, or just buy the larger one to start with. I was a lot smaller when I got my viper many yrs ago, I was less than 200#'s.
sherman


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Summit Stands...nuff said. I've used one for 15 years now and will never purchase another. They are great stands.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone here remember or use the Tree Lounge. I've got a couple I used to take in ahead of a hunt and put on a tree. Really liked them to hunt out of them but were noisy to set up and heavy carrying in


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> Anyone here remember or use the Tree Lounge. I've got a couple I used to take in ahead of a hunt and put on a tree. Really liked them to hunt out of them but were noisy to set up and heavy carrying in


Love my tree lounge. I packed it few times when younger. That thing is heavy. Taking naps in that sucker is no problem.


----------



## whitetail fever (Nov 7, 2009)

Have had an API Grand slam supreme for over 20 years. Love this stand, never have had an issue and is very comfortable.. On a side not I do have a Tree lounge for sale with all of the accessories. Dad's stand and he is no longer capable of climbing in it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing better than getting to the top of that tree, settling in and napping...I like being in the stand super early.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I use a climber so much a hang on feels weird to me and I get nervous. I've had both Lone Wolf and Summit. I'm actually considering finding a Lone Wolf platform because they're easier to climb with but the Summit top is much more comfortable for long sits.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

MagicMarker said:


> Anyone here remember or use the Tree Lounge. I've got a couple I used to take in ahead of a hunt and put on a tree. Really liked them to hunt out of them but were noisy to set up and heavy carrying in


Still have my tree lounge also although have not used it in years . Was at a yard sale this summer and bought 2 old Warren Sweat ladder stands that have nothing but a plywood platform and is made out of alum. that you pack in on your back . I owned one years ago I think they are the Ocala model and look brand new and got both of them for 40 doll. ! Man did those old stands make me fell old !


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive got an API Bowhunter, Ive only used it a few times in the 3 years ive had it and its currently hanging on the garage wall. I like it but definitely prefer ladder or hang on stands. Im looking to trade it for two larger hang on stands or one nice double stand.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> Anyone here remember or use the Tree Lounge. I've got a couple I used to take in ahead of a hunt and put on a tree. Really liked them to hunt out of them but were noisy to set up and heavy carrying in





bobk said:


> Love my tree lounge. I packed it few times when younger. That thing is heavy. Taking naps in that sucker is no problem.





0utwest said:


> Still have my tree lounge also although have not used it in years . Was at a yard sale this summer and bought 2 old Warren Sweat ladder stands that have nothing but a plywood platform and is made out of alum. that you pack in on your back . I owned one years ago I think they are the Ocala model and look brand new and got both of them for 40 doll. ! Man did those old stands make me fell old !


Years ago bought two tree loungers. At one time, having access to all the aluminum I needed, Built a bunch of them for family/friends as well.
Liked the comfort of them so much that I built some hang ons out of steel using somewhat the same design. Have them currently hanging in the woods.
I still have one original left that I can climb with. Thought about selling it but they are just so comfortable I think I'm gonna just make it into a hang on as well. 

And FWIW, I've had some of the most comfortable, best naps I've ever taken stretched out in them.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to like to watch the videos Tree Lounge put out too Remember Margaret in the ******* one


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> Used to like to watch the videos Tree Lounge put out too Remember Margaret in the ******* one


Yep...and remember the part where they climbed the telephone pole? I can tell you for certain they will do it for sure. They are a very stable, comfortable climber...but they are heavy.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Summit Viper thumbs up all the way. Easy to use getting up and down trees.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I know this has probably been posted before but how many of you use climbers out there. I’m really debating using one due to only being able hunt public land nowadays. I’m in pretty good shape for just turning 58 so I think I could handle it. From what I researched summit climbers seem to get the best reviews. Thoughts? Experience? Pros, cons? Thanks.


I have a summit viper for sale, like new, used very little. Pm me if interested in it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok first off thanks for all the great responses and offers. You guys are great! I’ve researched over and over and I think I’m going to pull the trigger on a Titan along with a wingman safety system. Without sounding like I’m hijacking my own thread.. are there any pros and cons with this plan compared to a “pack” system? A hang on with a ladder pack. Is it just personal preference? I would imagine the biggest pro is comfort, any others? Thanks.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve had a summit viper for years but never use it. IMO hang-ons are the only way to hunt for me. Got tired of searching for the perfect tree which is rarely where you need it. The new speed sticks are awesome. Can be 18’ up in 5 minutes in any tree. Plus it’s illegal to trim branches on public land so the tree has to be completely limbless to whatever height your climbing with a climber. A linesman belt is definitely required for using the speed sticks tho hooked to your harness. I know lots of successful hunters who use climbers tho but I just don’t like the limitations of them


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the comfort and the shooting rail around me with my summit. none of the hang on stands that I looked at has a rail around the hunter. I do plan on getting the titan or the goliath next yr for the extra room.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> listen, i ratchet strap both sections to the tree trunk, they are as secure as a ladder stand, i also have them tethered with a 4 foot rope and i am completely surrounded by the shooting rail.. If you don't feel comfortable napping, hunt from a ground blind. i am 100% sure i wont fall if i happen to take a 20 minute nap in the sun.. i also speak from years of climber experience..


Yep! It doesn't matter to me whether it's a climber or a hang on, when I'm done with it, it does not move! 



STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m about 6”2 235. I’m sure the viper would be fine but I’m liking the more room and that 350lb capacity. I’m in good shape but I’ve had like 6 surgery’s in the last 4 yrs and tend to cramp up if I sit in the same position for a long period of time. I’m sure a few inches would make a big difference, for me anyway. Thanks guys.


I'd recommend standing most of the time and sitting occasionally! I'm serious. Sitting in a tree stand would do a number on my knees, especially my ACL repaired right knee. I also like a roomier foot platform.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep I use to stand 90% of the time and that way I could look in all directions. as time went on and my legs got bad I started using the rail to sit/lean on. now time has went on and my legs just got so bad I sit 95% of the time. being able to stand has its advantages. you can see better, cover a larger area, use the tree for a rest if the deer happens to come in that way. plus if you see the deer early enough you can get down and use the rail (in a summit stand) for your rest.
sherman


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ezbite said:


> listen, i ratchet strap both sections to the tree trunk, they are as secure as a ladder stand, i also have them tethered with a 4 foot rope and i am completely surrounded by the shooting rail.. If you don't feel comfortable napping, hunt from a ground blind. i am 100% sure i wont fall if i happen to take a 20 minute nap in the sun.. i also speak from years of climber experience..


EZ, isn’t it a pain in the A$$ to ratchet the foot platform down or is there a trick to it? Thanks!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> EZ, isn’t it a pain in the A$$ to ratchet the foot platform down or is there a trick to it? Thanks!


I don’t know what
the ez does but I’ve only used a strap on the seat base. The standing platform is fine with being tethered to the seat base. I do throw a stretch strap around the trunk and v notch to help though.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bobk said:


> I don’t know what
> the ez does but I’ve only used a strap on the seat base. The standing platform is fine with being tethered to the seat base. I do throw a stretch strap around the trunk and v notch to help though.


Thanks! I see that it has you strap the seat frame to the tree and the tether. But if possible I would like to strap the platform too. Thought maybe there was a trick to strapping and then unstrapping. I’ve yet to sit in a climber but I would think it would be pretty challenging.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have never strapped the bottom section to the tree just the top and have never had any issues at all. It shouldn’t go anywhere with weight being on it all the time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> EZ, isn’t it a pain in the A$$ to ratchet the foot platform down or is there a trick to it? Thanks!


yes it is, you have get down on your hands and knees, getting back up can be tricky.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’ve never felt any need to tie or strap a summit to a tree. Some of the old stands without cables in the back(a V shaped bracket secured them)..yes I have tied or bungied the seat to the tree. Hell, I hunted with the old original, hug the tree and climb Baker tree stand. Now that one was scary. When I was younger I climbed a scaley-bark hickory... lol that’s the only time I had it slide far. But it would frequently slip a little bit. The original Baker had no seat, just a platform that was flimsy and did not grip the tree well. Had to hug the tree to pull the platform up with your feet.
I’ve never had either of my 2 summits slip at all. I see no need at all to put additional straps on them. I do ALWAYS strap the base and seat portion together. Always choose a good straight tree that’s big enough around. Not sure how many inches in diameter, I can tell by looking, I just don’t measure them. Your owners manual will probably give you the minimum and maximum tree diameter for the stand. Do not put it on a smaller tree than recommended. Beware of any large knots that you have to climb over. I will climb over a knot, but never stay on one to hunt. If I was new at it I would avoid trees with any knots. As you already know, use a safety harness. Plant your heels firmly with each step. I would also recommend practicing before actually going out in the woods to hunt. That way you won’t feel pressured to climb 12-15 ft while getting used to it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks All!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I am 67 and can still use my summit viper. I started hunting stands with a home made stand based on the old baker. it was heavy and awkward and really hard to get up the tree. if I hadn't been young and healthy I couldn't have used it.


OMG! There's a blast from the past! I had one of those old Baker's! That was like the "Dawn of Civilization" as far as climbers were concerned! I nicknamed mine "The Crippler". Thank God I was a young man with a young man's reflexes or I might not be here now typing this! And nobody had heard of safety harness back then. 

Once the plywood platform started to swell and rot from moisture, I dumped the Baker and bought an Amacker climber. A much better stand, and I still have it! But these days, if I want to use a climber, I'll use my "Equalizer" climber. This was a company out of Texas, I believe, that is no longer in business. They had an ingenious system. There were cranks on both the foot platform and seat so that you could level your stand anywhere on the tree. 

I can't abide a stand that is not level! Plus, there was a very clever strap arrangement that not only kept the foot platform from dropping away from you if you lost control of it, but when you tightened it up would lock both section of the stand to the tree! I love this thing!


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

They're ok. Get one to finish the season if you have your deer patterned. Other than that, get you a few hang on stands and climbing sticks. Hang ons have better versatility and can be moved from day to day just as a climber. Except your not stuck to only straight up and down limbless trees. You can actually pick any tree where your deer are moving and hang your stand right up in some limbs and be better off tucked in, instead of sticking out like a sore thumb off of a limbless tree. I dont own any hang ons YET but this year was my last year messing with this climber. Im over the noisy cables clanking around and wasting time findind the right tree at 4am when its pitch black. So I'm gonna do some extra scouting this offseason l, gety deer patterned best i can and get me a few good setups from field and stream. Their 'Timberline' hang on has great reviews and isnt going to break the bank. That's just my opinion on my summit viper.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have hunted from various types of tree stand for 40 years. Skyler, if you are talking about a hang on stand and climbing sticks, that is a terrible choice if you plan to move it frequently(“day to day”)unless there is some kind of new technology that I am not aware of. Carrying a hang on stand, climbing sticks, putting the sticks together, securing to tree, climbing up, hoisting the stand up and securing stand is way too much work and noise to do frequently. I also feel a whole lot safer going up and down a tree in my summit than climbing sticks. I like my hang on stand, but moving is a bit of a chore.


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

Yea I'm not saying move it day to day but they can be packed and strapped up and moved just as easy as a climber. Well, the lone wolfs can at least. I dont know about the budget friendly field and steam model I'm going to buy. And with a linemans belt I guess its super fast and easy to get up with your 3 or 4 climbing sections and hang your stand with a strap. Basically its 4 to 5 straps and your up, pull your bow and bag up, set your harness strap and your set. Probably the same amount of time 'with enough practice' as a climber. And you can get into better positions being your not stuck to a limbless tree. I guess I'll find out lol I'm just irritated with my climber this year. It got me busted and made me mad

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Harry1959 said:


> I have hunted from various types of tree stand for 40 years. Skyler, if you are talking about a hang on stand and climbing sticks, that is a terrible choice if you plan to move it frequently(“day to day”)unless there is some kind of new technology that I am not aware of. Carrying a hang on stand, climbing sticks, putting the sticks together, securing to tree, climbing up, hoisting the stand up and securing stand is way too much work and noise to do frequently. I also feel a whole lot safer going up and down a tree in my summit than climbing sticks. I like my hang on stand, but moving is a bit of a chore.


My Muddy pro climbing sticks and hang on go in and out of the woods with me every time I hunt. Just as fast as a climber and about the same weight. Not a cheap system but neither are aluminum climbers. Check out YouTube videos of them in action. Plus they are smaller while your packing them in and out and not beating the back of your legs.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> My Muddy pro climbing sticks and hang on go in and out of the woods with me every time I hunt. Just as fast as a climber and about the same weight. Not a cheap system but neither are aluminum climbers. Check out YouTube videos of them in action. Plus they are smaller while your packing them in and out and not beating the back of your legs.


If your stand is beating the back of your legs then your straps aren’t adjusted right.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have never strapped my summit to the tree but maybe I should. I use a ratchet strap to keep my stand together when I carry it so I could use the strap to strap the top section to the tree. I do have a rope tied to each section just in case the bottom section should ever fall.

I’ve yet to sit in a climber but I would think it would be pretty challenging.[/QUOTE]

sitting in a summit is like sitting in your lounge chair. you wont have any problem sitting in a summit the problem you might have is not sitting. its comfortable enough its not hard to fall asleep. with the top rail around you it would be very hard to fall out. but there is always that chance. back before my legs got so bad I stood most of the time anyway. the first 2 stands I had didnt have rails and I always felt a little unsafe. but with the summit I have always felt safe. I do wear a safety harness just in case I should ever fall.

when wearing a harness you want the tether just long enough for you to sit and shoot. the longer the tether the farther your going to drop if you ever fall.

I never pick a tree with hard slippery bark. I pick trees that has soft bark so my stand digs in. once im up the tree I seat both platforms by putting all my weight on then and rocking from side to side seating the stand to the tree. I don't fear hunting from a stand but I do respect it.
sherman


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I pulled the trigger on a summit titan today. I should have it Friday and if I’m strong enough to use it I will post how it went next week. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

You shouldn't have a problem with strength I think you'll be just fine. Just take your time, seat your stands jaws into the tree real good each climb up and use your harness and climbing rope and you'll be just fine. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

Oh and like to have my equipment pull rope attached to the back loop on my harness. 

I also take a ratchet strap up in my front pocket of my harness and strap the top part of the stand off just for extra saftey.

Make sure your bottom piece to the stand is at an upward angle before you climb. 

That's all I got for ya



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on a summit titan today. I should have it Friday and if I’m strong enough to use it I will post how it went next week. Thanks for all the input guys.


Find a tree and practice climbing and practice shooting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Find a tree and practice climbing and practice shooting.


This is my thoughts exactly!
And climb different sizes and species of trees so you'll learn how the stand reacts/grips to various types of trees. 
Especially before you take it out before daylight and try to set it up and climb with it. Attaching your stand should become second nature to you. You'll also find that if your weapon is zeroed on level ground, when shooting from an elevated position, you'll hit high. The more elevated...the higher your POI will be. This is much more pronounced with a bow than a gun.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Skyler Hooper said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with strength I think you'll be just fine. Just take your time, seat your stands jaws into the tree real good each climb up and use your harness and climbing rope and you'll be just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I know I’m strong enough to do it, just on these chemo pills and they suck the energy out of me. I don’t let em keep me down tho, I’ll give it hell. Lol.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fastwater said:


> This is my thoughts exactly!
> And climb different sizes and species of trees so you'll learn how the stand reacts/grips to various types of trees.
> Especially before you take it out before daylight and try to set it up and climb with it. Attaching your stand should become second nature to you. You'll also find that if your weapon is zeroed on level ground, when shooting from an elevated position, you'll hit high. The more elevated...the higher your POI will be. This is much more pronounced with a bow than a gun.


I’m going to practice here behind the house. I’ve shot out of stands many times. I just invested in the climber because I’m limited to public land and tired of hunting on the ground. Thanks guys.


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

Awesome! Never give up man! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

So as much as I've dogged climbers in this post and all the bad luck I've had, I will say I got him out of it. Now the 1st time I shot at him in October he came directly under my tree, I was up 28 or 30 ft (which I no longer climb that high after that day, its pointless anyways) I drew back, aimed down on him and I pulled the release. Then I heard a God awful smack sound and my bow jerked about out of my hand...well my limb hit my armrest on that viper and threw the shot off, I didnt lean out over it far enough. I was so mad! He didnt tun far but stayed tucked in behind brush and I never seen him again until I shot until Nov 18th when he expired. Not the best buck I know, but its MY best buck and that's all that matters! P.S. He looks mangy in the bed of my pickup cause I washed him off with the hose, not sure why I sprayed his entire body down but I was so full of excitement I didnt know what to do lol
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Skyler Hooper said:


> So as much as I've dogged climbers in this post and all the bad luck I've had, I will say I got him out of it. Now the 1st time I shot at him in October he came directly under my tree, I was up 28 or 30 ft (which I no longer climb that high after that day, its pointless anyways) I drew back, aimed down on him and I pulled the release. Then I heard a God awful smack sound and my bow jerked about out of my hand...well my limb hit my armrest on that viper and threw the shot off, I didnt lean out over it far enough. I was so mad! He didnt tun far but stayed tucked in behind brush and I never seen him again until I shot until Nov 18th when he expired. Not the best buck I know, but its MY best buck and that's all that matters! P.S. He looks mangy in the bed of my pickup cause I washed him off with the hose, not sure why I sprayed his entire body down but I was so full of excitement I didnt know what to do lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck! Persistence paid off for ya. Good job.


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

Hes wider than I though for sure but I'd liked to have let him go another year or 2 to get them tines to grow a tad taller but you never know who or what is hunting the same deer you are. Plus I dont scout with trail cameras or anything pre season I just wing it every year lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

This is only my 2nd year hunting with a compound. Man I remember earlier last year on archery talk forum asking all kinds of questions and spending hours reading tips and tricks. Now I feel accomplished lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on a summit titan today. I should have it Friday and if I’m strong enough to use it I will post how it went next week. Thanks for all the input guys.


you would have to be very weak to not have the strength to get up the tree. i'm 67 now and out of shape and have more trouble carrying the stand in then getting up the tree. if you can sit down and stand up a few times you'll get up the tree. sometimes I do stop and rest going up the tree but I get there.



bobk said:


> Find a tree and practice climbing and practice shooting.


as bob says you want to go out and practice a few times. it'll just make it a lot easier when you hunt. 

remember to try and pick a tree thats small at the bottom and has thick soft bark. tilt the front up as much as you can at the bottom. because it will level out as you go up the tree. it is a very uncomfortable hunt if the platform is tilted down for your hunt. and these stands don't adjust once your up the tree. you can adjust the seat section but not the bottom platform.
sherman


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I got out this morning and climbed a few times with the squeeze on the ground ready to call 911, hah. Got up to about 15-16’. It’s a process knowing what to do and when to do it but I’m good I think. I think a rope would be better to slide up the tree than the strap that came with my hss harness unless you guys know any tricks or better products out there. Anyway, a few times under my belt so to speak and I’ll be fine. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

Yes a rope! Get the hss tree rope. Its perfect, I use mine every day even if I sit in my ladder stand.


https://shop.opticsplanet.com/hunte...LJSK3rXR7-8r899k0yIibgG-Do9n5isxoCo2cQAvD_BwE

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I got out this morning and climbed a few times with the squeeze on the ground ready to call 911, hah. Got up to about 15-16’. It’s a process knowing what to do and when to do it but I’m good I think. I think a rope would be better to slide up the tree than the strap that came with my hss harness unless you guys know any tricks or better products out there. Anyway, a few times under my belt so to speak and I’ll be fine. Thanks for all the input guys!


for climbing the tree you can use the x-stand treestands safe climb at 34.99 or the shorter hunter safety system rope-style tree strap at 24.99 from cabelas. I use the hunter safety system rope for climbing and to hook my safety harness to. once you get up the tree just slide the loop around the tree so it don't slip and drop down. then leave just enough slack to sit and shoot. once you use this system you'll love it.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Skyler Hooper said:


> This is only my 2nd year hunting with a compound. Man I remember earlier last year on archery talk forum asking all kinds of questions and spending hours reading tips and tricks. Now I feel accomplished lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's because you are accomplished. You put a darn nice buck in the truck! Congrats! 



STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I got out this morning and climbed a few times with the squeeze on the ground ready to call 911, hah. Got up to about 15-16’. It’s a process knowing what to do and when to do it but I’m good I think. I think a rope would be better to slide up the tree than the strap that came with my hss harness unless you guys know any tricks or better products out there. Anyway, a few times under my belt so to speak and I’ll be fine. Thanks for all the input guys!


Yes. Once you've found a tree that is in a location you want to hunt, you can put a safety rope on it at the height you wish to climb to.


----------



## Skyler Hooper (May 14, 2016)

Hey man thanks alot! I appreciate it! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmaniac (Feb 4, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I got out this morning and climbed a few times with the squeeze on the ground ready to call 911, hah. Got up to about 15-16’. It’s a process knowing what to do and when to do it but I’m good I think. I think a rope would be better to slide up the tree than the strap that came with my hss harness unless you guys know any tricks or better products out there. Anyway, a few times under my belt so to speak and I’ll be fine. Thanks for all the input guys!


check out this product called Q-Safe


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

strongpersuader check third hand stabilizer straps got a pair for my viper its rock steady once you sinch it down plus it tethers the top to the bottom


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I know this has probably been posted before but how many of you use climbers out there. I’m really debating using one due to only being able hunt public land nowadays. I’m in pretty good shape for just turning 58 so I think I could handle it. From what I researched summit climbers seem to get the best reviews. Thoughts? Experience? Pros, cons? Thanks.


I used a climber for the first time last season. Bought a real nice one, summit titan. I ended up selling it after the season. I doubt ill ever use one again. No matter how well built they are these days, i never truly felt safe hunting out of it. Im a hunter who is all about being as stealthy as possible and trying to sneak in somewhere before daylight and having to find the perfect tree and fumble around with a bunch of straps and cables isnt my idea of stealth. Also constantly transporting your climber froom woods to home is more of a chance of contracting foriegn odors. Everyone has their opinions and if its your only option i guess go for it, but hang ons are a much better option in my opinion.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I used a climber for the first time last season. Bought a real nice one, summit titan. I ended up selling it after the season. I doubt ill ever use one again. No matter how well built they are these days, i never truly felt safe hunting out of it. Im a hunter who is all about being as stealthy as possible and trying to sneak in somewhere before daylight and having to find the perfect tree and fumble around with a bunch of straps and cables isnt my idea of stealth. Also constantly transporting your climber froom woods to home is more of a chance of contracting foriegn odors. Everyone has their opinions and if its your only option i guess go for it, but hang ons are a much better option in my opinion.


Bought the Titan last season also and feel your pain. It’s not for everyone for sure. I will probably put it up for sale also now that I joined a 700 ac hunting club and can go back to ladder stands.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I used a climber for the first time last season. Bought a real nice one, summit titan. I ended up selling it after the season. I doubt ill ever use one again. No matter how well built they are these days, i never truly felt safe hunting out of it. Im a hunter who is all about being as stealthy as possible and trying to sneak in somewhere before daylight and having to find the perfect tree and fumble around with a bunch of straps and cables isnt my idea of stealth. Also constantly transporting your climber froom woods to home is more of a chance of contracting foriegn odors. Everyone has their opinions and if its your only option i guess go for it, but hang ons are a much better option in my opinion.


That's what pre-season scouting and practice is for! When I determined I wanted to hunt an area, I would scout it to find the tree I wanted to hunt from. Then I would work backwards to find the shortest route out of and into the woods, and mark trees with reflective tacks. I practiced with the stand so I could unpack it, get it on the tree, and climb up as quietly as possible. 

That being said, no matter how "stealthy" you think you are, you will probably sound like a squad of Marines coming through the woods, and I was damn stealthy! But, I've heard groups of does sound the exact same way.



STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bought the Titan last season also and feel your pain. It’s not for everyone for sure. I will probably put it up for sale also now that I joined a 700 ac hunting club and can go back to ladder stands.


So you think that you are safe to use ladder stands simply because you are on a private hunting club? I can assure you that you are not! Ask me how I know!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> That's what pre-season scouting and practice is for! When I determined I wanted to hunt an area, I would scout it to find the tree I wanted to hunt from. Then I would work backwards to find the shortest route out of and into the woods, and mark trees with reflective tacks. I practiced with the stand so I could unpack it, get it on the tree, and climb up as quietly as possible.
> 
> That being said, no matter how "stealthy" you think you are, you will probably sound like a squad of Marines coming through the woods, and I was damn stealthy! But, I've heard groups of does sound the exact same way.
> 
> ...


You’re assuming.... Nobody said anything about being safe. It’s about accessibility, convenience, and security for me. Had a two man stand stolen on public land and a ladder stand is just much more convenient for me at this point in time.


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

I am the same age as you and use a Lone Wolf climbing stand, it is the hand climber model. I am 5'7" 175lbs. My stepson is of different build he is 6'2" 250 plus and he did not like the feel of my stand, so we got him a Summit Viper. So some of this may just be personal preference and the feel you get from these different stands.It really is your only option hunting public property, just make sure you get a good safety harness.


----------

